

Ask HN: Not requiring users to sign up - mikeecb

I&#x27;m building a website and want to get around the issue of requiring users to sign up&#x2F; register with a username + password combo.<p>A while back I read an article on HN about giving users their own domain for their social accounts and I was wondering if anyone else has implemented anything similar. The alternative is just to use sign in with Facebook &#x2F; Twitter &#x2F; Google etc but I want to keep it as simple as possible.<p>Has anyone implemented something similar?
======
mkremer90
Hey Mike,

I've implemented Facebook, Twitter, Google and GitHub auth as well as a custom
domain login at Kobra.io

It was pretty easy to set up using Firebase SimpleLogin. Overall my goal was
to get as many people to try the app as possible, and then if they like it
have them sign up. I didn't want to lose people that may not actually sign up
but would if they tried the product, so I also allow anonymous usage of the
app.

Let me know if you have any specific questions for me :)

